# Farts



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I have an embarrassing question…but I wanted to ask if any of you have the same problem, and what to do…
My chi farts like a horse…:color: 
I have never smell such a stinky smell…I even have tears in my eyes when she do it while she sleaping on my lap.
No one can come to the room when it happens, it’s impossible to describe.

I went to the vet, but everything is ok with her…
She eats Royal canin (my yorkies also eat the same food but doesn’t farts) .

What do you think, it will help to change the food?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It might help to change the food. My 3 eat Rc too & the only time they pass gas is when they get other treats.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Some dogs are just gassy....Marley is like that. :lol: Sorry...got a kick out of the title of the thread!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

This is purely a guess, but would improving her gut bacteria improve her aroma? I don't know what or how, maybe some yogurt? You won't get roses, though, LOL.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't feel like the lone ranger. Corky can fart you out of the room! He is such a little boy - has gas, burps etc. Now Lizzy, my dainty little girl, rarely has gas but when she does, she can do a doozie!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My baby farts all the time too. I notice that she does fart a bit more and it's more stinky when she's had other kinds of treats. Maybe you should try a different kind of food? That may help, but you'll have to try it out and see. Good luck!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so glad someone finally asked this because poor Buford about stinks us out of house and home at times. I've threatened to take him to the vet because of it. Ernie on the other hand rarely does. They both eat the identical diet so it must have to do more with the individual dog (in my case) than it does the diet. :-( Whewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi had the exact same problem when she was on Royal Canin. Once I switched her food to chicken soup the problem went away. Also, some dogs react differently to different diets, so one may have gas on one food, but another might not. I'd say it's the food. Even people have certain foods that just give them gas, because it irritates their digestive system more than it does others.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

yes it would help to try a diffrent food seems like your poor chi has digestive problems with the current one.try these the nature's variety kibble,natural balance,or Pinnacle those foods help mine especially adding some nupro supplement or enzymes with probiotics have help mine alot.email me with any questions.Pearl had gas and heartburns and is doing great.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot
I will try all your advice now.


----------

